# Paralabidochromis chromogynos?



## Rhaethe (Apr 29, 2010)

I went by my LFS today, and saw a really nice Paralabidochromis chromogynos "zue island".

I've got an empty tank I'm thinking about setting up. I'm doing my research on them now ... While I'm reading, figured I might post and see if Does anyone has any experience with these fellers?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Excellent choice Here are mine;

http://www.african-cichlid.com/Chromogynos.htm

Smallish, not all that aggressive and cool colors.

Kevin


----------



## Rhaethe (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice!

Are they compatible with any other fish at all, or should they be kept to themselves?

Right now, the lfs seems to just have "one", and are not sure when they'd be able to get any others in.


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Like an OB vic! Those fins are on the male are spectacular!


----------

